# Kaylor Adaptor Fixed



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your driveway bench reminded me of the time I replaced my Jeep's clutch in the middle of a logging road. At least you didn't have log truck drivers cursing you.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

G, nice vid - thanks

any specs or more data on GE 9 Kaylor motor?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

The motor is a GE motor designed for a generator for use on aircraft and more specifically on military aircraft. Some motors like this are used as both generators and starters. They have a high rpm rating and are special SepEx motors where one field is common with the armature. The motor is rated at 32 volts and 400 amps. This one has split brushes. It has no internal fan so must be force feed air for cooling. I do not have the original end piece for covering the end to pump in cooling air so can't run this one for long. They will do up to 8000 rpm all day long and they use that ability to spin up either prop engines or to start up jet engines. They were used on old military jets. Remember those old fat nose cones on the front end of some of the early jet engines. Well these were sitting behind them and were used to start the engine and then switched over to provide power during flight. They are military grade and very robust. They are not long and are 7 1/2 diameter. The Kaylor adaptor is cast and machined to fit these and utilizes two support bearings in the adaptor. The end of a VW crank is converted to connect to the end of the motor and to allow you to use the stock flywheel and pressure plate. They were at first used with a dual contractor speed switch and you would use the clutch to smooth out the jerkiness of the contact switches when shifting to a higher power level. Usually 36 and 72 volts were used to provide power. You could use 36 volts which connected your lead acid pack to to parallel strings then when you needed more or wanted more power you would switch the pack to a single string 72 volts. This way your pack never went out of balance and gave you in actual fact 8 forward speeds and two reverse speeds. So in town you would use the 36 volts and then on the hwy you would jump to 72 or if you just wanted to go fast you would jump to 72. Some folks would split the pack in thirds and go with a higher voltage. These motors would get hot if you did not provide a good amount of air. A nice quirrel cage fan would do the trick. It would allow for full regen too since these motors are sepex they would regen well. Not to full zero speeds but nearly so. I am testing a modern controller that will allow full speed control and allow for regen too. These are modified Kelly controllers. The modification is software and can be changed easy. We will be testing the regen function and if it works well I want to try this setup with a 96 or 120 volt controller and see how well they both hold up. I don't think going over 120 volts would be a wise choice but going to 96 should be just fine. 

Pete


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Salty9 said:


> Your driveway bench reminded me of the time I replaced my Jeep's clutch in the middle of a logging road. At least you didn't have log truck drivers cursing you.


which means - some table, box or bench test .... - field test or testing grounds (as on vid)- fare more superior


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

gottdi said:


> The motor is a GE motor designed for a generator for use on aircraft and more specifically on military aircraft. Some motors like this are used as both generators and starters. They have a high rpm rating and are special SepEx motors where one field is common with the armature. The motor is *rated at 32 volts and 400 amps*. This one has split brushes. It has no internal fan so must be force feed air for cooling. I do not have the original end piece for covering the end to pump in cooling air so can't run this one for long. They will do up to 8000 rpm all day long and they use that ability to spin up either prop engines or to start up jet engines. They were used on old military jets. Remember those old fat nose cones on the front end of some of the early jet engines. Well these were sitting behind them and were used to start the engine and then switched over to provide power during flight. They are military grade and very robust. They are not long and are *7 1/2 diameter*.
> The Kaylor adaptor is cast and machined to fit these and utilizes two support bearings in the adaptor. The end of a VW crank is converted to connect to the end of the motor and to allow you to use the stock flywheel and pressure plate. They were at first used with a dual contractor speed switch and you would use the clutch to smooth out the jerkiness of the contact switches when shifting to a higher power level.
> Usually 36 and 72 volts were used to provide power. You could use 36 volts which connected your lead acid pack to to parallel strings then when you needed more or wanted more power you would switch the pack to a single string 72 volts. This way your pack never went out of balance and gave you in actual fact 8 forward speeds and two reverse speeds. So in town you would use the 36 volts and then on the hwy you would jump to 72 or if you just wanted to go fast you would jump to 72. Some folks would split the pack in thirds and go with a higher voltage. These motors would get hot if you did not provide a good amount of air. A nice quirrel cage fan would do the trick. It would allow for full regen too since these motors are sepex they would regen well. Not to full zero speeds but nearly so. I am testing a modern controller that will allow full speed control and allow for regen too. These are modified Kelly controllers. The modification is software and can be changed easy. We will be testing the regen function and if it works well I want to try this setup with a 96 or 120 volt controller and see how well they both hold up. I don't think going over 120 volts would be a wise choice but going to 96 should be just fine.
> 
> Pete


some potential of this little motors... and with 7'' diam. you can have one for each foot

peak (if it'll take amps and v for 5-15sec):

400a x 96v = 38.400 kw x0.85effy = 32.640 kw
400a x 120v = 48.000 kw x0.85effy = 40.080 kw

600a x 96v = 57.600 kw x0.85effy = 48.960 kw
600a x 120v = 72.000 kw x0.85effy = 61.200 kw

750a x 96v = 72.000 kw x0.85effy = 61.200 kw
750a x 120v = 90.000 kw x0.85effy = 76.500 kw

1000 x 48 = 48kw x 0.85= 40.800kw
1000 x 96 = 96kw x 0.85= 81.600kw
1000 x 120 = 120kw x 0.85= 102.00kw


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Pete, how much does it weight? links to more info, specs, OEM data (amps, torks, rpms, charts, etc)?
its analog - k191mm -38kg(84lbs); cont. 60min rating: 8.6kw/48v/3800rpm
http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmotors/dcsepexmotors/


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

I think you dream a bit... it's probably more like this calculation: 1000 x 96 = 96kw x 0.60= 57.6 kw


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

probably more like 0.5 ... - until we have specs or test data - pick any number 
at 1000a could be a 0 : )


----------

